# Shake that Booty Meat



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Mista (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## bigss75 (Mar 21, 2007)

She might be alittle young for your taste Prince.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Mista (Mar 21, 2007)

^


----------



## Rubes (Mar 21, 2007)

nice shorts


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2007)

she looks 13.... n i know i have a 15 yr old.  tesla's friend lexie was dancing like that in 5th grade.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2007)

complain to Google.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 22, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she looks 13.... n i know i have a 15 yr old.  tesla's friend lexie was dancing like that in 5th grade.



She looks 16-20.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2007)

how about this one? 






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2007)

seriously prince you might want to take a closer look at the 12 thru 14 set... they wanna be 20 but a closer look and you'll see they aren't. this one still has a baby middle. she hasn't even started to get a woman's waist and hips. she's adorable though and so is the other one. hope mommy and daddy believe in the right to bear arms.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 24, 2007)

hahahah.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 24, 2007)

The second girl is  in the 15-19 age group. She lacks booty


----------



## zombul (Mar 24, 2007)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



Looks like good cardio


----------



## zombul (Mar 24, 2007)

Prince said:


> how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if she knows that she has about a 2ft. section of TP still hanging from her undies.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2007)

I have fantasies of a hula girl riding me while moving her hips like this...





YouTube Video


----------



## zombul (Mar 24, 2007)

Manic what's up man???Had one hell of a weekend last week.The first time in along time I drank until I tossed the cookies.Jager,wild turkey,bacardi,ten high,and miller light just to name what I remember.I downed a pint of Turkey myself.I remember sitting on the couch holding a big plastic bowl as everyone stared in anticipated what was coming.I swore to myself I would never drink again,damn I was sick.One guy passed out with his head on the counter and another passed out on the pot.We had several girls but none of them got to wasted.Guess we weren't doing something right.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2007)

zombul said:


> Manic what's up man???Had one hell of a weekend last week.The first time in along time I drank until I tossed the cookies.Jager,wild turkey,bacardi,ten high,and miller light just to name what I remember.I downed a pint of Turkey myself.I remember sitting on the couch holding a big plastic bowl as everyone stared in anticipated what was coming.I swore to myself I would never drink again,damn I was sick.One guy passed out with his head on the counter and another passed out on the pot.We had several girls but none of them got to wasted.Guess we weren't doing something right.


Me I'm prosperous, living the good life and maintaining a steady buzz at the moment while at work...


----------



## KentDog (Mar 24, 2007)

I never want to have a daughter. Period.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 24, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I have fantasies of a hula girl riding me while moving her hips like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very hot. For a moment, I thought she was topless.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I have fantasies of a hula girl riding me while moving her hips like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's friggin awesome.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 24, 2007)

LMAO!


Love da music, too!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

This fits ... 







YouTube Video


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 25, 2007)

What in the hell is up with that song? Im going to stick a harpoon in my ears now k thnx.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> What in the hell is up with that song? Im going to stick a harpoon in my ears now k thnx.


Hey you can count on me to be here for ya like that ...  ... uhhh you do have that harpoon handy?  Here's one in case you're fresh out


----------



## KentDog (Mar 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This fits ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I've always liked this song but have never seen the music video for it. Does Custom have any other good songs?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

Dunno Kent ... I just remember this one from the radio.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey you can count on me to be here for ya like that ...  ... uhhh you do have that harpoon handy?  Here's one in case you're fresh out



I was talking about the Booty Meat video, but that harpoon is cheap and looks like it will do the deed....SOLD!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry ... I"m easily confused.  Must be something left over from my Led Zeplin days.


----------

